# Female



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

We have this female that has starting coming around.
She is atracting all the males to my house.
Boss has food outside.
But when I try to catch her she will run.
We tried traps she did not take the bate after a week.
I dont want her to end up pregnant I dont mind her around I want to catch her to get her fixed.

Any ideas 
We used wet food
Raw meat 
regular kibble
And even milk and water


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Keep trying.
Make the food in the trap the only food available. I prefer canned food. You can also try covering the trap with a towel to make it seem more cave-like.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Use a very strong smelling food, such as a fishy canned food. Also, I would put the trap in as natural place as possible, between bushes, if possible, and hide it as well as you can. Good luck, and thank you for trying. Keep the forum updated, please.


----------



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

Well she did not take the bate last night boss did.
So I have decided to bring him in tell I catch her we have alraedy named her mystery. 
cause she is so mysterious.
So we will try again today.


----------



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

She took the bate going tomorrow to get fixed then going to be released after 7 days of recover time. The vet is doing it for free. 
She will let me give her food and pet her while i am giving her food that is it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! That is wonderful news! ...and I like her name.

I remember an "Archie" comic book from when I was very young at my step-grandma's, and one of the stories was where the boys picked up a woman hitch-hiker. They asked her name and she replied Miss Terry. Anyhow, as they were driving along, she dissappeared from their vehicle as they passed a creepy old house, and the boys commented that her name 'Miss Terry' was actually "Mystery".
Just a random memory.

I'm glad she is being friendly.


----------



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

Some how she got out of the bathroom.
And ended up in the same room with mamma and the kittens I was taking a short nap. And heard them got up Mamma had her pinded down.
So needless to say I had to move her out and mamma was not happy.
Now she is calm and mystery has been moved to a over size rabbit cage I own and dont use. So she can not get out.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! Poor Mamma-cat! I'll bet she was mad as heck.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You were successful! :thumb How great that vet is!


----------



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

It is 7 am, and I am up booooo
we are leaving she is not happy she is not crazy but not happy
i will go get her at 5 today.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Best wishes that her surgery is straightforward and her recovery is quick.
h


----------



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

Well they kep her overnight. She is home todya and doing great she is in my lap now. She was pregnant all ready they did not call and tell me i do not know why but there is nothing I can do now about it.
If she stays like this I might keep her her scar I have to clean 2 times a day. 
So I will keep yall posted


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)




----------

